# Marines putting some steel down range.



## Deleted member 12579 (Jun 20, 2018)

These guys burned out two tubes putting arty down range. That's impressive.

Marines "Burned Out" Two Howitzer Barrels During the Raqqa Offensive

I'm going to assume this is the same unit. Looks like they are getting results.

Marine Artillery Unit 'Has Killed More ISIS Than Anyone,' General Says


----------



## Gunz (Jun 20, 2018)

edit


----------

